# Tanganyika's Nature Place - Aquarium from Brazil (Brasilia)



## xaugusto

Hi!
My name is Alexandre, and I live in Brasilia (capital of Brazil)!
Yes!! :lol: :lol: I don't live in a jungle huaahuahuahuahuahu

Well, this is my first post, and I can put here pics of my tank.

About (+/-) 5 years I made aquascaping in my tanks, but in 2009 a change. 
Same pics of my old tanks:
http://ondadf.wordpress.com/2008/07/27/aquascape-the-rameses-dream’s-por-ramses-ii/
http://ondadf.wordpress.com/2008/06/18/the-nefertaris-place-aquascape-aqua-de-25-litros/

And now I have a Tanganyika biotopo in my home.

*Setup:*

Tank: Tanganika's Nature Place
Date of start project: 26 de Maio de 2009
size: 80*35*35 (CM)
Vol: 98l or 25G
Filter: External Filter Whisper 30 Tetra (540 l/h) and other external with 320 l/h
Termostate of 50W (23Âº or 73F)
Ilumination: 1 lamp PL of 30W (duble color blue and white)
Substrato: 20 k de Caribsea Pacifc Black
Decoration: Rocks
Water:
ph:9.1
kh:13
gh:17
Buffer: Tanganyika buffer (seachem) e Bicarbonato de SÃ³dio e PotÃ¡ssio
Food: Spirulina (tetra) Tetra Min Crisps e Tetra Color Bits
Plants: Anubia Nana
Fishes: 2 Julis Marlieri, 2 Dafolldil and 2 Ocellatus Gold.

Now the evolution of this tank.

*First Moment:*

I think ins this moment that I mount a aquascaping tank and not a Tanganyika tank. But after this moment, I see that I want to do better. Well let's see the firs pics:






















































































































Well after my lunch I put in here others "img". And sorry, but my english is no good!!

[]s (or "sse you later" in Brazil :lol: )

Alexandre Augusto


----------



## underOATH87

is looking great so far, can't wait for the addition of some live plants in there, what do you plan on stocking it with, or did I over look that?


----------



## xaugusto

Well!

*Second moment:*

I add more rock on the layout:










































And the final result is:


----------



## BurgerKing

Wow, looks awesome. I really like the substrate color with the black rocks. Can't wait to see fish in there.


----------



## xaugusto

Third Moment:

Well, at this moment I think like a planted aquarium. But I need to find a lot of information about this biotopo to understand better.

I bout some books e watch some videos (Nationa Geographic about The Tanganyika Lake).

And this imagens reflect my change of this new word of the aquarism. Let's see:

I think to build a layout most near of the nature ;-)

Rocks, rocks and rocks!!!!!!!!!









A big wall of rocks

















*This pic show me what I needed to build my layout ;-) ;-)*


























The African Reef

















After this I go to the second "project" of my little tank!!!


----------



## xaugusto

Fourth Moment:

New substrato from Caribesea









And the new layout with the new hardscape


















..... continuous


----------



## clgkag

I think that is going to look great. It shows you put a lot of work and research into your projects. Can't wait to see the finished tank.

What fish are you looking to put in the final tank?


----------



## xaugusto

Secret ..... huahuahuahuaahuahuahu :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xaugusto

And the Result is:

After 2 mounths (I start in 5 th of May)
This pics takes in 28 Jully










I like a lot of the hardscape, but in the future I change some rocks


















Swimming place to the fishes and a "wall" of rocks.










































In here I change de hardscape, put in left side more rocks to close a "wall"

















and here more rocks to facility the 









I used more than 12 hours to creat this hardscape srsrsrsr, but for me, is more near of the nature.


















The first fish Julidochromis Marlieri

















...... continua


----------



## xaugusto

*Implement the correct ilumination:*

Frist test with Blue PL:








Second test with Blue and White PL:









The aquarium with PL Blue, I didn't like of the result:









With the blue and white PL the result is very good, and I choice this to the setup


----------



## BurgerKing

Wow, this tank looks amazing. That little juli probably gets lost in all of those rocks!!!


----------



## non_compliance

Great job on the rockwork... REALLY looks nice. Lighting is a nice touch too.


----------



## jfly

great job i bet thats a headache to clean.. :thumb:


----------



## xaugusto

> jfly - Thanks a lot! I work to do a god job ;-)

> non_compliance - KKKK Thanks too

> BurgerKing - srsr The Rock Party!!

Friends kkkkkkkkk :-? 

































































































:fish:


----------



## tkromer

Great work! Love the new rock layout, it just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## xaugusto

More pics:

My fishes today:

* 2 Daffoldil;
* 2 Marlieri;
* Ocellatus Gold;


----------



## xaugusto

And nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
The last pics :dancing: :dancing:










































Thanks a lot and have a nice weekend ;-)

[]s

Alexandre Augusto


----------



## non_compliance

funny how your occelatus was loving the mag-float.....


----------



## xaugusto

srsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs

loving a lot kkkkkk 24 hrs day huahuahauhahuahuahuhuahuaahuhua


----------



## vaypourus

I love the rockwork.  Your tank is looking great!

It is funny to me that with the Acharnes, Gymnogeophagus, Pike, Cichlasoma, and other cichlids that you have living in the Tocantins, Parana, and Sao Francisco rivers quite literally surrounding your city, you have a Tanganyikan tank. I guess it makes sense...those fish are probably very common to you, while the African cichlids would be uncommon.

If I lived in Brasilia...I would probably be spending the majority of my time trying to catch the cichlids from the rivers :lol:


----------



## F8LBITEva

looks fantastic!!! Be careful with the open top!


----------



## xaugusto

I new solution to the Ocellatus Gold









Everybody in pace huahuaahuahuahua

























more pics 

























































I take this pics yesterday ;-) 09/08/2009

[]s

Alexandre Augusto


----------



## mok3t

a very very nice tank indeed!


----------



## herny

very nice whats the measurements of that tank?


----------



## aFinFan

Wow beautiful tanks,nice aquascaping,your freshwater is comparable to salt maybe you should try that next,keep up the inspiring work :drooling:


----------



## xaugusto

mok3t said:


> a very very nice tank indeed!


Thanks Mok ;-)!!!
And I start with this:
http://ondadf.wordpress.com/curriculo-a ... tado-reef/

more one time, THANKS

[]s

Alexandre Augusto


----------



## xaugusto

herny said:


> very nice whats the measurements of that tank?


         
It's a large tank huahuaahuahuahuahuaa

80 cm * 30 cm * 35 cm = 84l or 18.48g

[]s

Alexandre Augusto


----------



## xaugusto

aFinFan said:


> Wow beautiful tanks,nice aquascaping,your freshwater is comparable to salt maybe you should try that next,keep up the inspiring work :drooling:


In the future ;-) it's my chalenge - make a Reef ;-)
But today I want to love my Tang's ;-)

[]s

Alexandre Augusto


----------



## aussy612

wow that tank is STUNNING!
i am in love with the blue lights! 
id venture to say that this tank would be a near ten. you should submit for TOTM


----------



## xaugusto

Aussy, good morning!
Thanks a lot 
But I have a question. What is TOTM? (Will be Tank of the Month ????)

When I put the pics????

[]s

Alexandre Augusto


----------



## xaugusto

The link of my tank to TOTM
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/disp ... 19&group=T

News two pics with white lamp and today in the morning.


















[]s

Alexandre Augusto


----------



## Demasonian

Stunning tank. Looks much bigger than it is. How do you have your rocks set up? Leaning agains the glass? Siliconed in place?


----------



## xaugusto

Demasonian said:


> Stunning tank. Looks much bigger than it is. How do you have your rocks set up? Leaning agains the glass? Siliconed in place?


the proces of chosing the rocks was related by the size of the aquarium. That's small (diferent from the pictures, as you had seen). I had to go in stores witch selling products for home constructions ( I don't know how it's call in your laguage) and I chose the stones trying to make a pluze with it. My focus was to put the rocks compatibles among then for to make this result. The most important is that the rock is heaped, put estrategically one among othres.

[]s

Alexandre Augusto


----------



## Demasonian

> My focus was to put the rocks compatibles among then for to make this result. The most important is that the rock is heaped, put estrategically one among othres


Very nicely done. Looks very natural and stable which is not easy to do...Your tangs must love it...


----------



## Dewdrop

That tank is gorgeous! So natural! I love it.


----------



## xaugusto

:lol: :fish:

Thanks ;-)


----------



## robertw

Very nice tank. Love the rock work, I might do the same instead of making a custom background.


----------



## mel_cp6

awesome looking tank.
one of the best one *** seen.
and at first i thought it was a 70gl and surprisingly a lot smaller.
great job.


----------



## xaugusto

Thanks a lot "MEL"!

:lol: :lol: :lol: just 22G :lol: :lol:

With study and patience we do everything!!

Have I nace weekend

[]s

Alexandre Augusto


----------



## xaugusto

New Pics (30/08/2009)

With out Daffoldil and Marlieri.

But now whit:

* One Ocellatus;
* One Eretmodus;
* Two Caudopanctatus
* Two Ornatus;

I'm waiting for more 4 multies










































[]s

Alexandre Augusto


----------



## xaugusto

New pics!
Now with Filter Eheim 2213 ;-)
































































In my home 









[]s

Alexandre Augusto


----------



## xaugusto

Now this tank is only for multies!!!   
A just need to buy more shells!


























































Happy new year for all!

[]s

Alexandre Augusto


----------



## wvh

This tank showed me how to do my own 120G tank. Thanks man!


----------



## xaugusto

Hi people!
Has a lot of time that I don't publish nothing here.
Noe I show you the last decoration of my Tanganyika'a Nature Place for my multies.

The date is 05 May 2010:

































































This is my chance in Contest AGA 2010 ;-)

[]s

Alexandre Augusto


----------



## Ardeus

Parabens... o que quer que faÃƒÂ§as parece que fica bem

Congratulations: whatever you touch seems to turn into gold.


----------

